# Abbreviation poll



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 5, 2021)

Important questions


----------



## Gerbil (Aug 5, 2021)

Abbreviations are fine


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm not talking about abbreviations that everyone knows, I'm talking about two decades and thousands of sample libraries and nobody has the faintest freaking idea which one you're talking about.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 5, 2021)

There is a line, for sure.

Abbreviations (acronyms) at their absolute worst, are things that would take a small fraction of time to actually type out, that are at the same time relatively obscure. Ugh! This stuff drives me complete bonkers. Just fricking type it out. People forget that the primary purpose of language (and notation for that matter) is to communicate.

I kind of equate lazy acronyms to bad spelling, punctuation, and grammar.

I can't think of an example off the top of my head because usually when I see an acronym that only 1 out of 10 people would understand and could have easily have been typed out I start seeing red and throw my computer out the window.

On the flip side there are acronyms that are awkward to type out that at this point everyone knows primarily by their acronym... LASS comes to mind, and NAMM. And if it's not clear there is always my handy guide.

But yes I would take it one step further and say have a little pride in your posting... the point of posting is not to make it as easy for you as possible to post, it's to successfully communicate an idea or a question. And if you think it makes you sound "in the know" to use abbreviations, no.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 5, 2021)

imho wfm thx lol


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 5, 2021)

What is LASS?


----------



## kevinh (Aug 5, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> What is LASS?








Glossary of VI-C Abbreviations


AAF: Able Artist Foundation (link) AAX: Avid Audio Extension (plugin format created for Pro Tools) AB: Adventure Brass (Music Sampling) AD/AD2: Addictive Drums (XLN Audio) AI: Audio Imperia ALB1/ALB2/ALB3/etc: Albion Series (Spitfire) ALBO: Albion ONE (Spitfire) AM: Audio Modeling AMS: Aleatoric...




vi-control.net


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 6, 2021)

WTF?? TLDR, IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2021)

SPT or UGH? Both seem to have a lot of PRM, but JRKN GRKN is really nice and JFC swears by it - although WATDA really inflames my passions.

(Sorry if that offends the LJROIERFJFFLLFFLFLJOUERDFEF community.)

Does it have microtuning? I definitely need that.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Aug 6, 2021)

A compromise that can help with this is to type out the full name of a library the first time it is used in a post, possibly followed by the acronym in parenthesis, then after that use the abbreviation in the rest of the post. 

For example, I really like Spitfire Chamber Strings (SCS). I use SCS in many of my compositions.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2021)

Well yeah. Once you've identified the library then of course everyone knows what the abbreviation means.

That's about as standard as a comma. 

What prompted this thread - this time - was seeing yet another thread title saying "I broke down and bought XYZ." And sure, some people know exactly what that is, but I'm going out on a limb and saying that many more people don't.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 7, 2021)

I feel like this is something a script could solve; a script on the website could display full library names with option to turn it on/off in the user preferences.

Is this possible @creativeforge? I've no idea how hard that would be to implement.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 7, 2021)

"LSD" in the third poll response is not in @chillbot's glossary. How am I supposed to answer the question?


----------



## janila (Aug 7, 2021)

It’s also impossible to keep track of acronyms that point to several libraries. For example Spitfire alone has three different SSS and two SSS Pro libraries.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2021)

I like the idea of a script, but then what how do you deal with famous libraries like Elephant Turd Choir (etc.)?


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 7, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I like the idea of a script, but then what how do you deal with famous libraries like Elephant Turd Choir (etc.)?


Maybe have the script replaced all acronyms with a self deprecating message.

“Struggling with legato delays in CSS” becomes “Struggling with legato delays in chopping my balls off”.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Maybe have the script replaced all acronyms with a self deprecating message.
> 
> “Struggling with legato delays in CSS” becomes “Struggling with legato delays in chopping my balls off”.



See? Who says the hive mind can't come up with elegant solutions.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 7, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> See? Who says the hive mind can't come up with elegant solutions.


Just imagine all the creative applications for BBCSO.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 7, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I feel like this is something a script could solve; a script on the website could display full library names with option to turn it on/off in the user preferences.
> 
> Is this possible @creativeforge? I've no idea how hard that would be to implement.



 Which is why this is one of those ideas that will remain in the realm of late night banter for insomniacs (like myself). As Emil Cioran aptly observed:
"_Chaos is rejecting all you have learned. Chaos is being yourself."_

I have no idea how this quote relates to this topic. Which is in good form on this rather idealistic thread. But nonetheless, I made an attempt to B-B-C-S-O (BBCSO) something together...

CHECK IT OUT! (refresh page)


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 7, 2021)

That is just delightful! Hope it sticks around at least for a short time.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> That is just delightful! Hope it sticks around at least for a short time.


Until I get moderated, otherwise the rightful owner of this library will have grief, which I do not want them to have on account of my goofyness...


----------



## labornvain (Aug 7, 2021)

I think it's awesome to have a whole website where everybody speaks in a secret code. For one thing, it alienates all those new people. And let's face it, new people suck.

But the best thing about it is it completely fucks this site in terms of SEO. For those who don't know, SEO stands for search engine optimization. And that determines the likelihood that if someone does a search for Spitfire Chamber Strings, that they'll actually find this website. Cuz as it is, there's an exceedingly good chance that they won't because no one bothered to type out Spitfire Chamber Strings.

Of course who wants to type out Spitfire Chamber Strings three times when you can just type SCS? My fingers bleed.

Of course if everyone just followed the normal protocol, and typed it out in full the first time, and then use the acronym thereafter, you would potentially drive more traffic to the site, meet lots of new people, and maybe even learn where to get the LSD library.

Just a thought.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 7, 2021)

labornvain said:


> maybe even learn where to get the LSD library.


At least until the DEA shuts down the forum.


----------



## labornvain (Aug 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> At least until the DEA shuts down the forum.


Oh no. Why would a Digital Encryption Algorithm shut down the website?


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 7, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I like the idea of a script, but then what how do you deal with famous libraries like Elephant Turd Choir (etc.)?


Wait! I don't have that one. Do you use it a lot? I really love elephant choir libraries. They have such character in their voices. Does it go on sale often?????

I have to say I picked the LSD choice, but I don't actually own the library yet. I'm still waiting for a good sale on it. Otherwise, it is hard to justify with all the other string libraries I have. 

Seriously, though, I work for the government. I don't know how not to use acronyms. I work for an acronym.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 7, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Which is why this is one of those ideas that will remain in the realm of late night banter for insomniacs (like myself). As Emil Cioran aptly observed:
> "_Chaos is rejecting all you have learned. Chaos is being yourself."_
> 
> I have no idea how this quote relates to this topic. Which is in good form on this rather idealistic thread. But nonetheless, I made an attempt to B-B-C-S-O (BBCSO) something together...
> ...


It seems I missed the window of opportunity; or at least it’s not displaying anything different on my iPhone. I can only guess what it may have said…


----------



## Ivan M. (Aug 8, 2021)

If you like the library and want to promote it then write the full name so others can search it. However, if you don't like it then use abbreviation and intentionally misspell it. :D It won't add to the confusion, we're already confused enough xD


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 8, 2021)

I don’t know man. If I use GLWS outside my car and cycle forums no one knows WTF I’m talkin ‘bout. Get me?


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 8, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> If you like the library and want to promote it then write the full name so others can search it.


Ya know…that’s really good advice.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 8, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> It seems I missed the window of opportunity; or at least it’s not displaying anything different on my iPhone. I can only guess what it may have said…


Something like...


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 8, 2021)

labornvain said:


> Oh no. Why would a Digital Encryption Algorithm shut down the website?


It wouldn't, "technically," but I received an anonymous tip from another abbreviation office, warning that the developers of the *N* library have been granted a moratorium on this little escapade of ours in order to preserve the industrial secrecy of *N*.

Oh the consequences of the games we play, sometimes...


----------



## Gerbil (Aug 8, 2021)

Maybe have an unmoderated rule that, when making a post, we type the full name first and then abbreviations if necessary afterwards.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 8, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> Maybe have an unmoderated rule that, when making a post, we type the full name first and then abbreviations if necessary afterwards.


Great idea. Except I don’t believe this will even get 25% adherence.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 8, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Technostica (Aug 8, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I like the idea of a script, but then what how do you deal with famous libraries like Elephant Turd Choir (etc.)?


According to the official LP report, the legatos stink.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 8, 2021)

LSD = Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 8, 2021)

labornvain said:


> But the best thing about it is it completely fucks this site in terms of SEO.


That's also good point.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 8, 2021)

Steve Kornaki is about to call it for LSD.


----------

